
What it takes to be a Platform Engineer in 2020 - aogl
https://ao.gl/what-it-takes-to-be-a-platform-engineer-in-2020/
======
f00644
People working in this profession seem to only care about AWS, GCP and Azure
these days. I think it's pretty important to know about some of the other
smaller fish as mentioned in this post.

------
brispost
I work as a platform engineer and this covers it off quite nicely actually.

